# Low-FODMAP - Leap of Fate?



## wintermute (Apr 21, 2016)

I've been practicing a "traditional" IBS diet (lean meat, potatoes, no lactose, keep to low dietary fiber foods) to control my IBS-D, and it's helped a bunch. The frequency of my really bad episodes has dropped a lot and my urgency has really slowed down. But, lately when I do get a bad episode, it's REALLY bad. I know that it's at least stress related, but it's also got me thinking about changing up my diet.

I've been looking apprehensively at the low-FODMAP diet rules and they kinda scare me. There's a lot of safe foods on there that are definite triggers for me, lettuce being the big one but there's plenty of others. Conversely, there are plenty of non-safe foods, such as fennel, that work great for me. Furthermore, my GI specialist had recommended that I have an alcoholic beverage (at the appropriate time and place) to serve as an antispasmodic when my gut starts a-rumblin'.

So, is there some sort of painful break-in period when you start up the FODMAPS diet, or does it just not work for some people?


----------



## wintermute (Apr 21, 2016)

Sorry, A couple of clarifications:

- I meant "Leap of faith"
- I also meant to mention that that small drink does help quite often
- and by the transition to low-FODMAP being painful, I didn't mean difficult to keep up the regimen, I meant painful as in a lot of stuff on the approved food list would send me into full IBS meltdown - do I just have to power through it while my gut adjusts?


----------

